# Dog breeds even personalities within a litter



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/waggingschool/
great website  - good on you aunty !!
personality test for dogs


> Chrissie used a puppy personality test on a litter of seven, 49 day-old Weimaraner pups, to find which would be the easiest to train. Have a look at the video to see which one she picked, or download this lesson's pdf for a table of results.
> 
> The test included:
> 
> ...


----------



## Julia (6 October 2007)

Thanks, 2020.  That's a great test for choosing a puppy.
My present four year old Shepherd would have scored a 6 in a couple of areas when I got her, and yes, she has been a huge amount of work compared to the other softer natured dogs, but she is now probably even more bonded and attached than the previous dogs, and is very territorial and protective.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

lol - Julia
reminds me - I picked out a dog (before discussing with family and committing) from the RSPCA pound last time (have had a few now) 
was an absolute GIANT of a thing - half shepherd half great dane or something - maybe 18 months old.

I put my finger through the cage, half expecting to be one finger less after the experience - but it just melted against my hand - (#3  so far on social interaction at least ) 

so I reckoned he would do just fine.  

Trubel was, when I brought the family to check him out, he had been put out in an exercise yard - and no way would he come when called,lol .  I suddenly realised I would spend the rest of my life calling this damned thing to come to me.  (I suspect he was a #6 as you say). 

In the end opted for a Rotty / Doberan puppy - what a brilliant bitch she is 

But I can imagine your problems with your "#6 strong-willed Shepherd" lol. - good luck.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

a previous dog was one of a litter who had been badly treated - like some of the litter had cigarette burns 

He was never happy unless hiding under things - sideboard was favourite.
seriously mentally scarred - liked kids - didn't like adults. 
He died about 3 yr old - was kinda happy to get another dog to be honest  (bitch whatever)

(Just pleased I didn't get two of that litter as I originally intended)


----------



## Whiskers (6 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/waggingschool/
> great website  - good on you aunty !!
> personality test for dogs
> 
> The key tests which determine how easy a dog will be to train are:




My tripod (avatar) *cat*  scored 2,2,3 & 2. 

Although all my cats are desexed, he is definately the leader of the pack and defender against strays.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

Whiskers said:


> My tripod (avatar) *cat*  scored 2,2,3 & 2.
> 
> Although all my cats are desexed, he is definately the leader of the pack and defender against strays.




sounds like he'd make a reasonable watchdog -  well better than a Pomeranian anyways


----------



## Julia (6 October 2007)

Re the "No. 6" type dog.  When I was battling with Libby in her first year, an animal behaviourist/trainer I consulted said:  "This type of dog is the toughest you will ever take on.  But if you can persist, and manage to get that dog to accept that you are unquestionably the pack leader, you will never have a better dog".  In my tears and frustration (this after having had no trouble training several German Shepherds in the preceding 30 years), I doubted this could ever be true.  But it turned out to be so.
When you do eventually win the heart of one of these dogs, you will have the most astonishing level of commitment from them.  The challenge is not for the faint hearted though!

Whiskers,  I like your cat.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2007)

Meet 'Blue' An Australian Alpine Dingo

mmm think I'd prefer a retriever


----------



## Whiskers (16 October 2007)

Julia said:


> Whiskers,  I like your cat.




Thanks Julia. I like your dog too. My brother had a shepherd when his kids were babies. It was such a docile thing. Those kids could do anything with it or to it, but it never hurt them.

My kids were given a sydney silky as a pup when they were about 8 and 10. Thats him below in his older age, not long before we lost him. This dog was a 2,2,2,3. He had real big ambitions. He went missing one day and I found him with a neighbours great dane that was on heat and wandering all over the place. A couple of days later the dumb so and so was gone again never to be seen again.

The cutest and cuddliest cat I have had was this one, an older brother to the cats I have now. He would sleep anywhere, on my bed in a box on a shelf literally anywhere. I could go to sleep on the lounge and wake up with him snuggled in beside me and the back of the lounge. But in this shot he was sitting on the chair gorking around... and next thing I knew he was asleep.


----------



## Pat (16 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> sounds like he'd make a reasonable watchdog -  well better than a Pomeranian anyways



Great thread 2020. Where do you find the time? Do you even trade? Kidding 
Nothing wrong with a Pomeranian watch dog, my sisters little orange ball of fur, gets real fired up and you'd think twice about taking your hands out of your pockets. He looks like a devil with shark teeth when angry, and no one but our family will go near him LOL!

I love dogs. I've had dogs around me since I can remember and have learnt to respect them like children, maybe teenagers... people! They are so intelligent and surprise me with the strangest things. With the dogs I've had, what I still find to be the most amazing thing is there sense of emotion. With my sisters dogs, lived with them since they where pups, they know when I'm angry, happy, sad, and seem to know the right thing do whatever I'm feeling. They have souls.
Dogs are friends forever and I love spoiling my dogs. I can't wait to buy a house and get a few little furry friends. At the moment I'm renting so anything but fish are out of the question.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/08/27/2015865.htm 



> Feral cats on bush tucker menu
> Posted Mon Aug 27, 2007 11:06am AEST
> 
> Feral cats are on the menu in a bush food competition in Alice Springs.
> ...



Whiskers, Knew you'd be pleased with the emboldened bit 
speaking of which , 

ahh cripes there was a terrible program on TV tonight - starving refugees in Africa have taken to eating Chimps - despite the 99% plus chromosome match


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2007)

Pat, 
I've posted elsewhere that I love dogs - but Byron says it better 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=98641&highlight=newfoundland#post98641

(PS I tolerate cats I guess - until they look twice at a bird )

but what about seeing-eye-dogs -  - beautiful beautiful creatures
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=183895&highlight=wagging#post183895



> His determination won me and right now I’m on a high
> I’ll (in future) take the splinter (and the log) out of my eye,
> and I doubt this man will see this well-brushed-tail wag 'fore they die
> - but I’m sure they “feel” that poem as he whispers “which way Skye?”
> - and I’m sure they “feel” that footnote… “love you Skye!”.


----------



## Julia (16 October 2007)

Whiskers, gorgeous photo of the sleeping cat.  I'd love a cat, but fear Libby would make its life, uncomfortable, short, or probably both!


----------



## Whiskers (16 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/08/27/2015865.htm
> 
> 
> Whiskers, Knew you'd be pleased with the emboldened bit






Thanks 2020, I really needed that bit of news.


----------



## Pat (16 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Pat,
> I've posted elsewhere that I love dogs - but Byron says it better
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=98641&highlight=newfoundland#post98641
> ...



I know what you mean about those feisty felines, but that’s just what they do. They are so refined, athleticism at its best.
I don't mind seeing a cat eat a pest, like an Indian Minor bird.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

Pat , you're right - no problems with Indian Minor birds -  but .. (then there'e the rest ). 

Great story just in ...  a doberman no less...
4 days in the family (picked up from the animal shelter), and already protecting the baby 

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=312887


> Doberman saves toddler from deadly snake bite
> Wednesday Oct 31 14:00 AEDT
> By ninemsn staff
> 
> ...





https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=82435&highlight=patch#post82435



> THAT’s why we call them “Man’s best friend” - THAT’s why they sleep on the hearth,
> And those warm echoed bonds so bountifully mend Through the years as they sleep in our heart.
> THAT’s why we treasure their every pricked ear As they “walk the watch” up the street
> Cos they teach us love’s rhythms, just they can hear - And they’re here to help give us that beat.




PS Pat
Can't see a cat doing much to help lol - except making sure it (personally) was safe


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2007)

...
here's photo of that one.

meanwhile I found this from 4 years ago lol...
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2003/03/04/797307.htm


> Doggie in the window deceives woman
> Posted Tue Mar 4, 2003 8:06am AEDT
> 
> Gold Coast police rushed to the aid of a *terrified woman who told them a masked bandit was looking through the window *of her home this morning.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 November 2007)

not dissimilar to my dog 
here she is pretending the lead is a snake, trying to say she wants to fetch, and biting her way through someone's leg.

PS  I still get a chuckle with the article from years back (2003, previous post) ...
"When the police arrived they discovered a doberman standing on his back legs, looking through the woman's window" lol


----------



## Lucky (8 November 2007)

*ORIGIN OF THE DOG?  How, When & Why???*

Found a few very interesting articles regarding the Origin of the K9 species.  Quite fascinating as it seems that scientists and paleontologists are just a little stumped when it comes to actually determining how the faithful pet dog has become just that.  When you look at a few theories it makes you question the whens, hows and whys;  they do seem to be a bit of an enigma - as one of the articles mentions _ a miracle of evolution_; ancient man's first genetic engineering experiment?  The more I read about this the more fascinating I find this whole thing.

*The Origin Of Dogs – Biogenetic engineering*

_Now we turn to a mystery that nearly equals the pyramid, though it is a little known conundrum hidden in the mists of remote antiquity. Let us start with a simple question that appears to have an obvious answer: what is a dog? It turns out geneticists in the past decade have shown the answer is not so obvious. In fact, generations of anthropologists, archaeologists and wildlife biologists turned out to be dead wrong when it came to the origins of “man’s best friend”.

Prior to DNA studies conducted in the 1990s, the generally accepted theory posited that dogs branched off from a variety of wild canids, i.e., coyotes, hyenas, jackals, wolves and so on, about 15,000 years ago. The results of the first comprehensive DNA study shocked the scholarly community. The study found that all dog breeds can be traced back to wolves and not other canids. The second part of the finding was even more unexpected – the branching off occurred from 40-150,000 years ago.

Why do these findings pose a problem? We have to answer that question with another question: how were dogs bred from wolves? This is not just difficult to explain, it is impossible. Do not be fooled by the pseudo-explanations put forth by science writers that state our Stone Age ancestors befriended wolves and somehow (the procedure is never articulated) managed to breed the first mutant wolf, the mother of all dogs. Sorry, we like dogs too, but that is what a dog is.

The problems come at the crucial stage of taking a male and female wolf and getting them to produce a subspecies (assuming you could tame and interact with them at all). Let us take this one step further by returning to our original question, what is a dog? A dog is a mutated wolf that only has those characteristics of the wild parent, which humans find companionable and useful. That is an amazing fact.

Think about those statements for a moment. If you are thinking that dogs evolved naturally from wolves, that is not an option. No scientist believes that because the stringent wolf pecking order and breeding rituals would never allow a mutant to survive, at least that is one strong argument against natural evolution.

Now, if our Paleolithic ancestors could have pulled off this feat, and the actual challenges posed by the process are far more taxing, then wolf/dog breeders today certainly should have no problem duplicating it. But like the Great Pyramid, that does not seem to be the case. No breeders have stepped up to the plate claiming they can take two pure wolves and produce a dog sans biogenetic engineering techniques.

The evolution of the domesticated dog from a wild pack animal appears to be a miracle! It should not have happened. This is another unexplained enigma. _


http://www.genomenewsnetwork.org/articles/11_02/dog.shtml
http://www.genomenewsnetwork.org/articles/06_02/dogs_review.php
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2498669.stm
http://www.workingdogweb.com/DogOrigins.htm
http://www.newdawnmagazine.com/Articles/Ancient_Civilisations_Six_Great_Enigmas.html


----------



## Julia (8 November 2007)

I don't quite see what is so hard to understand.  I have a book on the history and development of the German Shepherd.  The early photographs of the Shepherd show an animal very like a wolf.  Sometimes even now, in the advanced development that is my current dog, in certain stances and moods, she very much resembles a wolf.  
Even if you look at a breeder's dogs over a couple of decades, you can clearly see differences in body shape, colouring etc., but more importantly in recent years a trend to breed for excellent and reliable temperament.

What about the ghastly recent fashion of breeding hybrid dogs, e.g. the "labradoodle " ( cross between a labrador and a poodle for god's sake).


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 November 2007)

the dog likes this rug
I think she sees it as a relative.


----------



## Whiskers (18 January 2008)

I don't know what to say! 

Gotta have a look at the rest of the list, I guess.

http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/fortune/0712/gallery.101_dumbest.fortune/2.html


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2008)

Well dog lovers.

CoCo our 4 yr old Chocolate Labrador is going to be a mum.
Photo rights will be sold to either New Idea,Who or women's Day.

Yes we know the father good solid background becoming of a lady of high pedigree.
Expect it to be a natural birth,which the father wont be attending.
Will be keeping one---sorry all of the litter has been placed (Well the chocolate ones) have orders for 4 from the Breeder (Their clients) so if there are any left----.

Might be able to sneak in a shot pre press!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 March 2008)

this one common to all dogs - a day in the life of a dog is (allegedly) equivalent to a week in the life of a human. 

except (sadly) for bigger dogs , that can be a fortnight 

Had a beautiful great dane cross once - died at about 6 or 7 yrs.  God he was a fantastic pet.
Vet said "that's just the way it is for big dogs I'm afraid


----------



## tech/a (6 March 2008)

Its a common *misconception *that 1 Human year equals 7 dog years.
Here is a calculator which will accurately convert Human and dog years against each other.

http://www.onlineconversion.com/dogyears.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 March 2008)

tech/a said:


> Its a common *misconception *that 1 Human year equals 7 dog years.
> Here is a calculator which will accurately convert Human and dog years against each other.
> 
> http://www.onlineconversion.com/dogyears.htm






> It is a common belief that 1 human year is equal to 7 dog years. That is not very accurate, since dogs reach adulthood within the first couple of years. The formula used above is from a canine expert and is a bit more accurate. (as accurate as one can judge these things)
> 
> The formula is: 10.5 dog years per human year for the first 2 years, then 4 dog years per human year for each year after



gee tech lol
 we could all play that game I guess.

I mean a puppy can walk the day it is born
Does that mean 1 day of a dogs life is 1 year of a human baby?

(but point taken - averages can be deceptive / inaccurate - if accuracy is important )


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

Went for a walk in the bush yesterday
Turned a corner in the track , and there's the dog a metre from a nasty lookin pencil-grey-black snake - both looking like theyve been startled, the snake part draped over some low bushes as if it's bounced back - and the ball she usually carries in her mouth half way between them. 
Anyway she's ok today 

btw, not every vet carries anti-venin - so best to ring first if you get in that predicament - as I found out .   Like,  I travelled 3k East to be told I should have travelled 20k west to go to a vet with anti-venin. (and even a consultation ain't cheap )


----------



## tech/a (9 March 2008)

Well havent been to bed yet.

CoCo our chocolate Lab kept us up all night having her puppys.

3 Black Males and 3 Chocolate-- 2 Female and One male.
All doing well.
But we are exhausted.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

tech
congrats
4 cigars and 2 doughnuts on route by courier


----------



## ghotib (9 March 2008)

Congratulations to the mum, and the onlookers 

Which puppies are you going to keep? 

Ghoti


----------



## tech/a (9 March 2008)

Well thats a point of conjecture at the moment.

I wouldnt mind the Chocolate male.
I originally thought about a black male.
But my better half isnt that happy about having 2 larger type dogs.
Got a few weeks to negotiate.


----------



## Spaghetti (11 March 2008)

Congrats for new puppies. Puppies are to much fun. Wish they never had to grow up.

Anyone got any advice on training dogs not to attack cane toads. Have taken him on a lead when they are active at night and said no everytime he tries to ounce on one. Yet he still has a foaming at the mouth experience at least once a week. Was very sick with vomiting once but am very concerned he will eat more than he can chew one day and suffer greatly. Makes me over protective at times. Our other dog got the foams only once, I guess for most dogs that is lesson enough.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2008)

Spaghetti said:


> Anyone got any advice on training dogs not to attack cane toads.



sheesh
muzzle maybe ? - while you give him some further lessons ? 
Maybe email ABC for some suggestions (post #1) ?

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/waggingschool/training/ep9.htm
eg. "train em not to eat food found around the place"

PS I have same problem with possums - dog is convinced they are bludy Martians.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2008)

spaghetti 
found this on dogs and cane toads..

http://www.naturebase.net/content/view/827/1384/
(Personally I used to whack toads on the nose with a golf club.)


> What should I do if my pet dog/cat is poisoned by a cane toad?
> Cane toad poisonings occur when a dog/cat picks the toad up in its mouth. Small dog breeds account for three-quarters of cases, with Jack Russell, Silky and Fox Terriers the most represented.
> 
> Poison glands occur on the toad's back. The poison is absorbed directly from the mouth into the blood stream and causes very rapid development of symptoms and sudden death in some cases. However, seeking veterinary assistance ensures that most dogs survive, with a 2004 study of 90 cane toad-poisoned dogs in Queensland reporting a survival rate of 96 per cent following veterinary intervention.
> ...




As for training ... (for anti-snake as well as anti-canetoad) ...
heck why they'd want to train against canetoads in Victoria is anyone's guess 

http://www.vdta.com.au/specialisedDOGS.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2008)

cripes - now they're breeding robotic dogs 

http://www.virtualwomenshealth.com/news.asp?artid=11237


> Robotic dog makes nursing home residents less lonely
> 5 Mar 2008
> 
> A sophisticated robotic dog could be a good companion for your dog-loving grandmother who can't care for a living pet, a new Saint Louis University study suggests.
> ...


----------



## Spaghetti (12 March 2008)

2020

yes we only take them out at night on a lead to do their business. However he unearths them during the day and all episodes have been in daylight.

We have tried to eliminate them from the yard but impossible task. 

We may have to invest in toad proofing the yard. brick walls or something.

the article is a little alarmist, I do not think many dogs actually eat the toad. Just bite into them then wonder what hit them lol. Some dogs though get addicted to them and love the stupor and drunkeness the poison causes. Stupid dogs, not unlike humans afterall 

It does worry me a lot though as he is just not learning even though he hates the hose mouth wash with a passion.


----------



## tech/a (12 March 2008)

OK
Proud dad pictures.

Mum COCO is having a hard time of it in Photo 1






Around 8 hrs after birth.

Pic 2 Is My boy!
Sampson I have called him after a great deal of negotiation with My better half,Sampson is a perminent addition to the family

Thats him on the left---he will be a big boy too.





Labradors great dogs if trained.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 March 2008)

tech - gr8 photo

You sould have put up a sign for CoCo on the lounge floor etc 
"COCO, PLEASE DON'T LITTER HERE!" 

they are always so damned cute .
I would argue incidentally that crossed-bred puppies are even more fun - all manner of dominant and semi-dominant and sub-dominant (?) genes seem to appear from the woodwork. long ears short ears, long hair short hair etc. 

I guess parents of unidentical twins would have the same fun lol.

I'd say that for unidentical quads as well, although I have a feeling that the level of unidentity (?) decreases with the number per litter of human kids. - not that I'd know (I do recall some quads way back when, with what appeared to be identical twin boys - and also two identical twin girls - I think!)  I could be completely wrong incidentally -  (ah no.. - thanks to those fraternal twins google and yahoo, I find that you can  get any number of Fraternal and Identical. 

http://www.blurtit.com/q772891.html


> Twins are two babies born on the same day to the same mother. All twins are siblings – brothers or sisters – so they will always have some similarities in their appearance. However, only some sets of twins are identical.
> 
> Identical twins form from a single fertilised egg. After fertilisation, this splits into two and an embryo forms from each of the two cells formed. Every thing about the babies is therefore identical – they have the same genes and the same patterns of gene expression; they are like two clones of the same person.
> 
> ...





> Fraternal Twins (Non-Identical) also share the same uterus (womb) as each
> other.
> Identical twins however are developed form the same original cell as a random
> freak accident. The same applies to identical quads the egg splits in two then
> the two eggs split once more.




http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070111045225AA9i7iG&show=7


> *How are triplets and quadrulets etc made*?
> we all know how twins are born but is the "process" the same as it??
> 
> Identical: Identical triplets occur in almost the same way as identical twins, but instead of the egg dividing once, one of those halves divides again to create three genetically identical babies. In the rare cases of identical quads, both halves would divide to form 4 identical babies. The Dionne quints of Canada were identical quintuplets, the only set in the world.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 March 2008)

and all that fun (in the case of puppies born to bitches in the country) - of trying to guess who the father was 
then again one shouldn't joke about this I guess.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/11/12/2741352.htm
afghan dog returns - (there's a video there as well, l'm guessing from prior footage) 


> The handler of an army-trained labrador that went missing for more than a year says he never gave up hope for the lost dog.
> 
> The black Labrador called Sabi went missing in action in southern Afghanistan, during the battle in which the SAS trooper Mark Donaldson won the Victoria Cross.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kash Kosmo (13 November 2009)

My last 3 and present dog is an Irish Terrier 
Something about them I love 







KK


----------

